# Pixel being sick very gurgly tum



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My poor sweetie has started being sick this morning, her tummy is making very loud gurgling noises. When she's sick nothing much is coming up and she's licking all the time.

Now I would get her straight to the vet but the only vet open today and tomorrow is the emergency vet and they are HOPELESS. Last time we saw them they treated her with stuff they shouldn't have according to my vet and I am VERY reluctant to take her there.

What can I do?

btw i don't want to starve her as she was hypoglycemic before


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Feed her something bland she may just be hungry


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

shw wont take anything at all. Not even any nutrical which she normally loves.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nothing??? Can you boil some chicken and try that? Are her stools ok? Did she throw up any bile? Eaten something she shouldn't?

If she won't take anything she needs to see a vet


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

she did throw up bile yes. She's much less gurgly now and she just tried to poop but nothing came out.

So far tried white fish and a little scrambled egg, she wont eat either. Sent hubby out for chicken to boil.

I hope I don't need the emergency vets - they have killed peoples dogs that I know of and last time she needed to stay in with my vet for a while from the medication they gave her that she didn't need. I so don't trust them at all and they are the only ones


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bile is normally a sign of hunger! 

Egg is too rich for a poorly tummy I would stick with plain chicken to get her to eat

How old is she now what's her weight? The only worry I have is hypoglycaemia have you tried a little honey? 

The only time mine refuse food is when they are sick!! Try not to listen to stories about vets I heard awful things about mine when I was getting her spayed and freak me out decided to go with my vet and he was amazing and even got what was going on with her weight 6 months before


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not just listening to stories, I have first hand experience of their incompetence with her, they are a nightmare! I trust my vet with her but really really wont go to the emergency vet unless I have to. 

Het tummy has stopped making noise, she's stopped being sick now and I have some chicken boiling. 

She's gained weight beautifully thank god and she's 18 or 19 weeks now and weights a little over 1200g.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd deffo try the chicken she could just be hungry I've had mine doing that at 2am and she's 13 months my youngest is hardcore haha I gie daisy a snack before bed now and no sickness thank goodness

Aww bless her she's doing well!! I had to convert the grams it totally throws me! She's gaining really well


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay she's LOVING tthe chicken, i'm only giving her a little at a time but it's going down a treat.

I find it hard to work on pounds and ounces, I use grams for all the pigs in the rescue so understand them much better! Wish I got both though.

Well hopefully it's just that. I normally leave a little kibble with her in the night but she's gone off it fussy madam that she is, so maybe she didn't eat any.

She seems much perkier than she was, thank you so much for your help today. x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You got great advice. Hopefully she will continue to improve. For future reference, lip licking can be nausea or pain. Sounds like the boiled chicken helped.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's 2 1/2lb she's about the same size daisy was at that age she's prob gonna be 4 1/2 ish pounds maybe less  a lovely size 

Chicken is really bland and boring but they go nuts for it I'd feed her that for a couple f days and then go from there I'd try giving her a treat about an hour before bed time


----------

